# Free Firewood - Southeast PA



## Srbenda (Aug 23, 2011)

A trailer load of locust rounds is ready for the taking. Already cut to 16" length, you just need to split them and age them. 

PM me for location.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello, any chance of still available? Thanks


----------

